# corks



## squarehead (Apr 13, 2004)

IM getting ready to bottle my first batch of my home made mead, and I have a lot of small wine bottles from ruffino what I need is corks for them, Anyone tell me what size cork ill need? and a good place to find them ? I only need a few dozen?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry, not familiar with the wine. When in doubt, take a bottle to LHBS and use their corker to insert a #9 (pretty standard). If it's too tight try the #8.

As to the shop, you could try looking here , but the AHA only lists shops that pay them to though many do. Looks like Turnerville and Freehold are the only participants. Try your local yellow pages under beer brewing, winemaking supplies etc. If you can't find one nearby and want to order online, go with the #9. The 8s are a little easier to insert with a hand-corker, but don't fit quite as tightly. Many people use 8s that have arthritis or no access to a floor corker (rentable at LHBS) use the number 8 corks. Are you in or near a larger city?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Are ruffino bottles any different than regular wine bottles?


----------



## squarehead (Apr 13, 2004)

OK i found my corks thanks for your help. Now for another? i want to seal my bottles in wax after i cork them {just for looks) has any one ever done anything like this or have any opinions.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Beeswax is beautiful for this; local meadery does all theirs that way. He uses a hot glue gun, and molds sticks for that purpose! Recovering engineer  . You can just melt wax into the shallow depression left by the cork (cork a few empties to get the depth consistent). Then you'll probably have to go back once cool and re-melt the now-shrunk wax a bit with a hair dryer to get it to seat and stay.

You can also get wine-bottle wax just for this purpose... melt in a double-boiler and dip the whole neck if that's what you had in mind. It usually comes in beads, and is thicker.


----------



## squarehead (Apr 13, 2004)

I screwed , OK I going to bottle my mead today there is just one problem I don't think I put enough corks into soak for the recommended 24 hr. Ill be about ten corks shy can I just use the corks without soaking? What will happen if I don't soak the corks?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

> What will happen if I don't soak the corks?


Nothing. You'll be just fine. Soaking actually does very little from your mead's perspective. Even if you use sulfite solution, once the sulfite degasses from the cork you just have wet bark; haven for mold. I always insert corks dry. Go ahead and use them, certainly don't boil them! Many commercial wineries don't even sanitize their bottles they just puff some air in to remove the bits of cardboard dust from the box.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I generally do a quick boil or a quick soak in sanitizer. I have never heard of a 24 hr soak.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Ben,

I thought the gent who owns a winery & brew shop local to me, was pulling my leg about blowing wine bottles out with nitrogen gas without washing or sanitizing.

Anthony


----------

